# qt-curve Wo ist es nur? [solved]

## musv

Hi, 

ich hab heute mal einige Sachen auf KDE4.2.0 geupdated. Installation davor war 4.1.96. Bei beiden Versionen hatte ich das Problem, dass ich qtcurve-qt4 nicht als Thema auswählen kann. 

Installation: 

```
[I] x11-themes/gtk-engines-qtcurve (0.60.0@28.01.2009): A set of widget styles for GTK2 based apps, also available for KDE3 and Qt4

[I] x11-themes/qtcurve (0.60.0@24.01.2009): A set of widget styles for KDE3 based apps, also available for GTK2 and Qt4

[I] x11-themes/qtcurve-qt4 (0.60.0@28.01.2009): A set of widget styles for Qt4 based apps, also available for KDE3 and GTK2

Found 3 matches.
```

Im KHelpCenter (KDE3) kann ich qtcurve auswählen. Die Änderungen werden übernommen, und alles sieht so aus wie es soll. Im Systemsettings (KDE4) ist das nicht der Fall. Zu Auswahl hab ich da: 

Style: CDE, Motif, Plastique, Cleanlooks, Windows. 

Colors: Current, Default, ...QtCurve, Oxygen,...

Windows -> Windowdecoration: BII, KDE2,..., QtCurve, Quartz, ...

Gtk Styles and Fonts -> Use another style: Qt4, QtCurve, Raleigh, qt4

Gtk Style -> Select Style: Use current KDE style, Qt4, QtCurve, Raleigh

Wenn ich systemsettings als root auswähl, kann ich sogar für den kdm den qtcurve-Style auswählen. 

Wieso fehlt ausgerechnet qtcurve beim Style - also da, wo ich ihn eigentlich brauchen würde? Ich hab auch schon einen Testuser angelegt, um ein leeres Home-Verzeichnis zu haben. Selbes Problem. 

Bei qtconfig tritt genau dasselbe Problem auf. Bei qtconfig (qt3) kann ich qtcurve auswählen, bei qtconfig (qt4) nicht. Komischerweise laufen meine GTK-Apps mit qtcurve. 

Die wollen mich ärgern, oder? Ein bisschen Sarkasmus ist da schon irgendwie eingebaut bei solch neckigen Fehlern.Last edited by musv on Thu Jan 29, 2009 9:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Ich hab heute auch auf kde-4.2 aktualisiert, und auf deinen Thread hin auch festgestellt, dass qtcurve nicht mehr angezeigt wird.

Ich hab es kurzerhand neu installiert und voila - ich kann es auswählen  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## musv

qtcurve hab ich auch schon ein paar mal neu installiert - hat bei mir nichts gebracht. KDE4 will ich nicht komplett neu compilieren. Was gibt's sonst noch für Möglichkeiten?

----------

## boris64

Hm, ich habe selbiges Problem. Auch mehrfaches 

Neuinstallieren von qtcurve* hat nichts genutzt.

----------

## firefly

Also ich habe auch qtcurve in der Style Auswahl unter kde4. Ich habe die version 0.60 mit gesetzten kde useflag installiert.

----------

## musv

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Ich habe die version 0.60 mit gesetzten kde useflag installiert.

 

Ja, das hab ich auch.

----------

## franzf

dann verschieb mal die .config/Trolltech.conf.

da stehen z.B. Pfade zu den plugin-verzeichnissen, und ein cache-eintrag zu jedem plugin.

----------

## musv

Schon ausprobiert. Die Datei kann man auch problemlos löschen (Testuser). Die wird beim ersten Aufruf von qtconfig neu angelegt. qt-curve ist dann trotzdem nicht in der Config vertreten.

----------

## franzf

Wenn das alle Styles sind:

 *Quote:*   

> Style: CDE, Motif, Plastique, Cleanlooks, Windows.

 

weiß Qt vllt. nicht, dass es auch im kde4-plugins-dir nach styles suchen soll!

Denn bei installiertem kde4 geht mir hier mindestens der Oxygen-Style ab!

Kannst du mal noch posten, ob du mit oder ohne kdeprefix installiert hast, welche Files qtcurve-qt4 installiert hat (vor allem die qtcurve.so interessiert mich).

Hast du schon früher mal kde4 probiert und damals was an den /etc/env.d/*-files was gedreht?

Und mit dem KDM:

Du bist dir sicher, dass du für kdm ALLE installierten Styles zur Verfügung stehen hast, und wenn du z.B. QtCurve anwählst, dieser auch im kdm verwendet wird?

Welche Berechtigungen haben die style-plugins (die .so), bzw. das plugins-dir, wo die styles liegen?

Schau mal in die .config/Trolltech.com, die du bei deinem testuser hast.

Findest du da eine solche Zeile?

```
4.4\libraryPath=/usr/lib/kde4/plugins:/usr/lib64/kde4/plugins
```

?

Die 4.4 ist meine Qt-Version.

----------

## musv

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Wenn das alle Styles sind:
> 
>  *ich wrote:*   Style: CDE, Motif, Plastique, Cleanlooks, Windows. 
> 
> weiß Qt vllt. nicht, dass es auch im kde4-plugins-dir nach styles suchen soll!
> ...

 

Ja, der Oxygen fehlt auch.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Kannst du mal noch posten, ob du mit oder ohne kdeprefix installiert hast, welche Files qtcurve-qt4 installiert hat (vor allem die qtcurve.so interessiert mich).

 

Use-Flag kdeprefix ist aktiviert, da ich einige Apps von KDE3 noch brauche. 

Installierte Dateien von qtcurve-qt4:

```
>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking QtCurve-KDE4-0.60.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/qtcurve-qt4-0.60.0/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/qtcurve-qt4-0.60.0/work

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/qtcurve-qt4-0.60.0/work/QtCurve-KDE4-0.60.0 ...

loading initial cache file /var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/qtcurve-qt4-0.60.0/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake

...

-- Installing: /var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/qtcurve-qt4-0.60.0/image/usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/styles/qtcurve.so

-- Set runtime path of "/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/qtcurve-qt4-0.60.0/image//usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/styles/qtcurve.so" to "/usr/lib64:/usr/kde/4.2/lib64:/usr/lib64/qt4"

>>> Completed installing qtcurve-qt4-0.60.0 into /var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/qtcurve-qt4-0.60.0/image/

strip: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded -R .comment

   usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/styles/qtcurve.so

   usr/lib64/kde4/kwin_qtcurve_config.so

   usr/lib64/kde4/kwin3_qtcurve.so

   usr/lib64/kde4/kstyle_qtcurve_config.so

>>> Installing x11-themes/qtcurve-qt4-0.60.0
```

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Hast du schon früher mal kde4 probiert und damals was an den /etc/env.d/*-files was gedreht?

 

Der Rechner ist eine komplette Neuinstallation. Den Rechner hab ich erst vor 2 Wochen bekommen.  Erste KDE4-Installation war die 4.1.96. Aber auch schon da war das Problem vorhanden. 

Auf meinem Notebook (anderer Rechner: x86 PentiumIII) ist noch ein kde-4.1.85 aus dem kde-crazy-Overlay drauf. Da geht's. 

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Und mit dem KDM:
> 
> Du bist dir sicher, dass du für kdm ALLE installierten Styles zur Verfügung stehen hast, und wenn du z.B. QtCurve anwählst, dieser auch im kdm verwendet wird?

 

Eigentlich schon. Ich guck gleich noch mal nach. 

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Welche Berechtigungen haben die style-plugins (die .so), bzw. das plugins-dir, wo die styles liegen?

 

```
drwxr-xr-x   3 root root      6 29. Jan 21:26 .

drwxr-xr-x 150 root root   3058 29. Jan 16:10 ..

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 266264 29. Jan 21:26 kstyle_qtcurve_config.so

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  72752 29. Jan 21:26 kwin3_qtcurve.so

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  22688 29. Jan 21:26 kwin_qtcurve_config.so

drwxr-xr-x   4 root root      4 29. Jan 00:39 plugins
```

```
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root      3 29. Jan 21:26 .

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root      4 29. Jan 00:39 ..

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 308048 29. Jan 21:26 qtcurve.so
```

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Schau mal in die .config/Trolltech.com, die du bei deinem testuser hast.
> 
> Findest du da eine solche Zeile?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
[Qt%20Plugin%20Cache%204.4.false]

usr\kde\4.2\lib64\kde4\kcm_style.so=40402, 0, x86_64 Linux g++-4 full-config, 2009-01-28T17:01:45

usr\kde\4.2\lib64\kde4\plugins\imageformats\kimg_dds.so=40402, 0, x86_64 Linux g++-4 full-config, 2009-01-28T15:32:12

usr\kde\4.2\lib64\kde4\plugins\imageformats\kimg_eps.so=40402, 0, x86_64 Linux g++-4 full-config, 2009-01-28T15:32:12

usr\kde\4.2\lib64\kde4\plugins\imageformats\kimg_pcx.so=40402, 0, x86_64 Linux g++-4 full-config, 2009-01-28T15:32:12

usr\kde\4.2\lib64\kde4\plugins\imageformats\kimg_psd.so=40402, 0, x86_64 Linux g++-4 full-config, 2009-01-28T15:32:12

usr\kde\4.2\lib64\kde4\plugins\imageformats\kimg_rgb.so=40402, 0, x86_64 Linux g++-4 full-config, 2009-01-28T15:32:12

usr\kde\4.2\lib64\kde4\plugins\imageformats\kimg_tga.so=40402, 0, x86_64 Linux g++-4 full-config, 2009-01-28T15:32:12

usr\kde\4.2\lib64\kde4\plugins\imageformats\kimg_xcf.so=40402, 0, x86_64 Linux g++-4 full-config, 2009-01-28T15:32:12

usr\kde\4.2\lib64\kde4\plugins\imageformats\kimg_xview.so=40402, 0, x86_64 Linux g++-4 full-config, 2009-01-28T15:32:12

usr\lib64\qt4\plugins\imageformats\libqgif.so=40402, 0, x86_64 Linux g++-4 full-config, 2009-01-23T09:38:56

usr\lib64\qt4\plugins\imageformats\libqico.so=40402, 0, x86_64 Linux g++-4 full-config, 2009-01-23T09:38:56

usr\lib64\qt4\plugins\imageformats\libqjpeg.so=40402, 0, x86_64 Linux g++-4 full-config, 2009-01-23T09:38:56

usr\lib64\qt4\plugins\imageformats\libqsvg.so=40402, 0, x86_64 Linux g++-4 full-config, 2009-01-23T09:58:15

usr\lib64\qt4\plugins\imageformats\libqtiff.so=40402, 0, x86_64 Linux g++-4 full-config, 2009-01-23T09:38:56

[Qt%20Factory%20Cache%204.4]

com.trolltech.Qt.QImageIOHandlerFactoryInterface%3A\usr\kde\4.2\lib64\kde4\plugins\imageformats\kimg_dds.so=2009-01-28T15:32:12, dds

com.trolltech.Qt.QImageIOHandlerFactoryInterface%3A\usr\kde\4.2\lib64\kde4\plugins\imageformats\kimg_eps.so=2009-01-28T15:32:12, eps, EPS, epsi, EPSI, eps$

com.trolltech.Qt.QImageIOHandlerFactoryInterface%3A\usr\kde\4.2\lib64\kde4\plugins\imageformats\kimg_pcx.so=2009-01-28T15:32:12, pcx, PCX

com.trolltech.Qt.QImageIOHandlerFactoryInterface%3A\usr\kde\4.2\lib64\kde4\plugins\imageformats\kimg_psd.so=2009-01-28T15:32:12, psd, PSD

com.trolltech.Qt.QImageIOHandlerFactoryInterface%3A\usr\kde\4.2\lib64\kde4\plugins\imageformats\kimg_rgb.so=2009-01-28T15:32:12, rgb, RGB, rgba, RGBA, bw,$

com.trolltech.Qt.QImageIOHandlerFactoryInterface%3A\usr\kde\4.2\lib64\kde4\plugins\imageformats\kimg_tga.so=2009-01-28T15:32:12, tga, TGA

com.trolltech.Qt.QImageIOHandlerFactoryInterface%3A\usr\kde\4.2\lib64\kde4\plugins\imageformats\kimg_xcf.so=2009-01-28T15:32:12, xcf, XCF

com.trolltech.Qt.QImageIOHandlerFactoryInterface%3A\usr\kde\4.2\lib64\kde4\plugins\imageformats\kimg_xview.so=2009-01-28T15:32:12, xv

com.trolltech.Qt.QImageIOHandlerFactoryInterface%3A\usr\lib64\qt4\plugins\imageformats\libqgif.so=2009-01-23T09:38:56, gif

com.trolltech.Qt.QImageIOHandlerFactoryInterface%3A\usr\lib64\qt4\plugins\imageformats\libqico.so=2009-01-23T09:38:56, ico

com.trolltech.Qt.QImageIOHandlerFactoryInterface%3A\usr\lib64\qt4\plugins\imageformats\libqjpeg.so=2009-01-23T09:38:56, jpeg, jpg

com.trolltech.Qt.QImageIOHandlerFactoryInterface%3A\usr\lib64\qt4\plugins\imageformats\libqsvg.so=2009-01-23T09:58:15, svg

com.trolltech.Qt.QImageIOHandlerFactoryInterface%3A\usr\lib64\qt4\plugins\imageformats\libqtiff.so=2009-01-23T09:38:56, tiff, tif

[qt]

KDE\kdeAddedLibraryPaths=/usr/kde/4.2/lib/kde4/plugins, /usr/kde/4.2/lib64/kde4/plugins

4.4\libraryPath=/usr/kde/4.2/lib/kde4/plugins:/usr/kde/4.2/lib64/kde4/plugins

style=cleanlooks

font="Sans Serif,10,-1,0,50,0,0,0,0,0"

GUIEffects=none
```

Sieht so aus, als wär das Verzeichnis, in dem qtcurve-qt4 liegt nicht dabei. Und damit hätten wir die Lösung auch. Wenn ich jetzt die Zeile:

```
4.4\libraryPath=/usr/kde/4.2/lib/kde4/plugins:/usr/kde/4.2/lib64/kde4/plugins
```

durch

```
4.4\libraryPath=/usr/kde/4.2/lib/kde4/plugins:/usr/lib64/kde4/plugins
```

ersetze, bekomm ich Oxygen und QtCurve auch aufgelistet.

----------

## franzf

 *musv wrote:*   

> Use-Flag kdeprefix ist aktiviert, da ich einige Apps von KDE3 noch brauche. 

 

Wegen kde-3.5 brauchst du das kdeprefix-Flag nicht zu aktivieren.

Aus dem gentoo-kde-4.1-guide:

 *Quote:*   

> Note:  This restriction does not apply to KDE 3.5 (which uses different eclasses) or live versions (as they will continue to be installed under /usr/kde/${live-slot}. You can have a non-kdeprefix version of KDE 4.1, KDE 3.5 and a live version of KDE installed on the same system.

 

Auch wenn du jetzt erstmal Ruhe hast... Beim nächsten neuen User musst du die Trolltech.conf wieder anpassen. Oder wenn du die conf mal löschst.

Das sollte eigentlich nen Bug-report wert sein. Ich weiß leider nicht wer die Variable setzt, denn so wäre eine Lösung möglich. Ich hab das ganze /etc-Verzeichnis durchgegrabbt, nirgendwo find ich das /usr/lib64/kde4. Ich nehm an das wird mal mit dem kded gesetzt. Oder sonst ein Blackmagic-Mist...

Ich nehme an das ist noch ein kdeprefix-Problem. Wenn du also nur kde-4.2 installiert haben willst setze "-kdeprefix" und du wirst deinen Frieden haben...

Grüße und schöns Nächtle

Franz

//edit:

1) Mich wundert, dass auch der oxygen-style nicht angezeigt wurde. Liegt der denn nicht in einem der vorher schon eingestellten libraryPaths?

2) Der QT_PLUGIN_PATH wird gesetzt von startkde4, was mit dem Paket kde-base/kdebase-startkde kommt. Installier das mal (neu), vllt. klappt das dann auch mit einem frischen Testuser/ohne angepasster Trolltech.conf.

----------

